# 4310 transmission hyd. pressure low



## jpresley79 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a trouble code that has led me to check transmission hyd. pressure. I have checked it and only has about 60psi when it should have 135-175psi. to engage the solenoid valves and clutch packs. Does anyone have any ideas what steps I need to take for troubleshooting?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When was that last time the transmission oil, filters, and suction screen were changed/inspected? 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------



## jpresley79 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Thanks*

That was my first thought so I drained the fluid and flushed with diesel fuel and changed all the filters. Still same result. I did notice it seemed to have some water in it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you pull and inspect the suction screen too?


----------



## jpresley79 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, I replaced it as well.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you post the trouble code? It shoud be a series of long and short flashes. ie: -.-- or some combination there of.


----------



## jpresley79 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ya, I will have to get this weekend when I get back home.


----------

